# How to measure Centercut?



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried doing a search but couldn't find an answer that really explained what I'm looking for. When measuring across the bottom of shelf, I got 1 1/4". The measurement for where the cut stops is 1/2" from edge, and where the rest meets the side plate is 3/4".

Now, math has never been my strong suit so someone point out any mistakes here. I get my center as being 5/8", so is my bow -1/8 or +1/8 cut past center? I would "assume" +1/8", but we all know about assumptions.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you shooting off the shelf or using an elevated rest? If you are using an elevated rest then your rest measurement relative to the centerline of your limb is *to me *the relavent measurement.

If you are shooting off the shelf, then the distance from the limb alignment to the riser is the over-center or past center your bow exhibits.

In my opinion.... 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Cut to _center_, cut past _center_ is as it reads. The word "center" refers to the centerline of the bow. Find the horizontal centerline of the riser and you will be able to determine how much past _center_ the riser is cut.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

A way to measure centercut ("at" or "past") per Stu Miller's instructions: 









If cut/set "before" center, the method will be a little problematic, unless you're good with some math and geometry.


----------



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

Sanford said:


> A way to measure centercut ("at" or "past") per Stu Miller's instructions:
> 
> View attachment 749741
> 
> ...


Got it now, thanks. Not even close to what I was doing........


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually Sanfords diagram is pretty slick.... Yup...

:beer:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> Actually Sanfords diagram is pretty slick.... Yup...
> 
> :beer:


We should give many thanks to Mr. Stu Miller, who freely shares his work in pdf, diagrams, and in an excel spine calculator. :thumbs_up


----------

